# Karlie Flamingo Aquarium Gravel



## steveridesbikes (24 Aug 2015)

I'd like to draw your attention to this substrate:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Karlie-Flam...440625&sr=8-7&keywords=aquarium+substrate#Ask

It comes in gravel (black and brown) and sand varieties.

It's received good reviews on Amazon mainly because it seems to be cheap and the gravel is relatively fine so good for those looking for something between gravel and sand. I was thinking it may just be perfect as a capping layer for my natural planted tank as it would allow the water through to the soil while also being root friendly.

Has anyone else used it? Looking for some reviews and there seems to be very little talk about it.

Cheers


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Aug 2015)

Good find, but It'd be good to know what it is made of too, e.g. silica etc. in other words whether it's inert...


----------

